# Early turkey hunt - with pics !



## zap (Nov 26, 2014)

Me and woodpigeon were going to hunt turkeys in tuesday but we went early, the turkeys were too far, and we didnt take many shots because we dont want to injure the bird. But when we walked from the blind we found a small treat - a feral chicken. woodpigeon took a shot and missed just above its head and a second after he shot i took a shot with my 'ugly' natural and hit it in the neck, it was dead in the place it was standing. 
I used double 1745's and 1/2 steel ball.
It was about 20 meters away from us..


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I took a poor shot.. its wierd and its a shame that i missed with my favoraite setup.. axiom flipkung looped 2040 and 10mm lead. But i would have got it without you  its a small prize compared to the turkeys..


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Very nice job


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, you can stop badmouthing that "ugly" slingshot!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## zap (Nov 26, 2014)

Charles said:


> Well, you can stop badmouthing that "ugly" slingshot!!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I call her ugly because she is ugly, and i decided that her name is ugly


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice! I'd like to see that bird all cooked up.


----------



## zap (Nov 26, 2014)

That bird is already sealed in a bag and its in the freezer


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

FeralPigeon said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you can stop badmouthing that "ugly" slingshot!!!!
> ...


Yes, you can use ugly as I have the term "crappy" all tied up ;- )

Nice shooting and congratulations to both of you, wish I was there.

wll


----------

